# Medical for Bruxism caused by disability?



## 3VPspecialty (17 May 2016)

I am wondering what the best course of action for my situation is.

I suffer (that sounds worse than it actually is ) from Bruxism (grinding of the teeth at night, need to wear a mouth guard ) and it CAN be caused by stress,depression,medication etc etc. It all started happening while in the military and can potentially be linked to depression/PTSD.

I have a disability claim in right now for depression/PTSD (I'm broken sorry) and my main concern is not any monetary award it's to have my teeth taken care of because the grinding really destroys them over time. It was easy in the army since it was all free but now civi side the bills add up.

My question is, do I have to wait for my disability to go through before asking about dental coverage? Should I be having my pDoc mention the possibility of Bruxism being caused by my mental condition on her report so it's noted in my file? Or should I also hand in a note from a dentist when also handing in the disability claim??

Once again, thanks!


----------



## blackberet17 (17 May 2016)

Should you receive a favourable decision on your claim for depression and/or PTSD, it will not include any medical coverage _other than treatment benefits for your depression/PTSD_.

IOW, if VAC renders a favourable decision and grants an award for your psychological condition(s), you will be entitled to treatment benefits for the depression/PTSD, and only for the depression/PTSD. You will not receive treatment benefits for any other medical condition(s).

You will need to submit an application/claim for your bruxism condition - and receive a favourable decision regarding this claim - IOT receive treatment benefits for your bruxism.

I wouldn't call it "dental coverage" either, as the treatment benefits could possibly cover only any treatment for the bruxism itself (such as the mouth guard), and not for things such as your annual cleaning and check-up (but don't quote me on that part, best to check with VAC if/when you receive a favourable decision).

You should most definitely have medical records and opinions which speak to a causal link between the depression/PTSD and the bruxism, and include them in your application for the bruxism. These will help support your claim your depression/PTSD caused or aggravated your bruxism.


----------



## 3VPspecialty (17 May 2016)

Thank you for the informed reply.

So my take away from that is, I need to submit a disability claim for Bruxism as well?? I only ask because when researching it shows that Bruxism is marked as a Nil for disability awards, which is 100% fine by me, I just figured Nil also meant no benefits of any kind.

And I am also OK with only the certain coverage applied in this setting, as my main concerns are the costs of a new mouth guard and the dental work that comes with the constant wear and tear. (Ex: chipped teeth, fillings becomming loose.)


Edit - called VA and found my answer, once I've processed my initial disability I can apply for concurring injuries related to the disability and get coverage. So I will have to wait but it looks promising .


----------



## blackberet17 (19 May 2016)

Bruxism is a weird one for assessing the degree of disability irising from the medical condition. However, the good news is, just because it may be assessed at 0%, doesn't mean you aren't eligible for treatment benefits.


----------



## 3VPspecialty (19 May 2016)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Bruxism is a weird one for assessing the degree of disability irising from the medical condition. However, the good news is, just because it may be assessed at 0%, doesn't mean you aren't eligible for treatment benefits.




Thanks, yah I hate putting in for disability awards when it's just medical attention I would like to be awarded. The grinding of my teeth really does a number on them and even just with my basic blue cross dental plan can really add up.


----------

